# Two Brothers New to Smoking



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey, Y'all! My brother and I are meat fanatics. I'm 15 (coming up on 16) and he's 13. I've got a couple of questions and I was wondering if someone would have any advice.

Our family loves quality food, especially meat. My brother and I have approached my Mom about buying a smoker (my Dad already has plans to purchase a grill), and she whole-heartedly agrees. She's even agreed to pay us chore money to supply the family!

Anyway, I have plans to pursue meat smoking, meat grilling, and basic all-around-meat-awesomeness.

*So here's my question:*

What would you recommend as a starting smoker? Should we go with a cheaper one like the Weber Smokey Mountain that requires a little more hands-on attention, and just learn as I go?

Or should we try an electric/pellet smoker that is a lot easier to tend to . . . but might not have as good a flavor?

How obvious is the difference in the smokey flavor? Would I regret buying a cheaper one or easier one later down the road when I become more experienced?

Any tips?

Thanks in advance! Sorry if I made this too long.

_EDIT:_
*P.S.* Where's the best place to get LOTS of meat for an affordable price?
       Costco? Wal-mart? Amish friends? Potentially raising our own?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

A pellet smoker or an electric smoker will be the easiest. But buying a stick burner or Smokey mountain will actually teach you something. I don’t know how old you are but learning the art or smoking when your young is something you can use the rest of your life. And you can teach people down the road as well. 

With NO intentions of starting a war on this thread I can hosestly say I learned on a stick burner and did that for years before I ever bought an mes. And imho throwing something in a pellet smoker or mes doesn’t make you a pit master or anything near it. Again I’m not trying to rock the boat here but anyone can throw a slab of ribs on a traeger. It’s much different on a stick burner. 

I bought a wsm this year just because I’ve never used one and wanted to learn. Always try to add to your craft. 

If I was you I’d buy a wsm or a stick burner but I’m pretty stuck in my beliefs and ways. 

Any which way you go welcome to the world of smoking! I hope you and your brother have as much fun and I have over the years!

Good luck
Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2019)

By the way a pellet smoker will give you real good flavor. I don’t want to say anything bad about the product. It just won’t teach you anything except how to dump a bag of pellets into a hopper. 

A wsm is a nice quality product. I believe they are still made in America as well.

Good luck 
Scott


----------



## Russell Lawrence (Jan 12, 2019)

I agree. Starting with a stick burner will be better because you will be able to get more hands on experience. It’s a great way to learn and experiment what will fit your style of taste. You will learn a lot more working with a stick burner because you have to pay more attention to what is happening with the smoker. The set it and forgot it method would be better later after you learn how the whole process works. Good luck!!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks so much for the tips, Scott! I'm looking forward to starting my Smokin' Career! 

Oh. One more question . . . . . where's the best place to get meat? We consume a ton of it, so I don't want to blow up the family's budget. Where's been the best place for you? Amish (we visit there quite a bit)? Costco? Wal-mart? Raise your own?

We're hoping we can work out some plans to garden/raise some animals on a friend's 40-acre farm.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 12, 2019)

I started on a cheap ass analog MES I bought from Aldi’s without knowing the first thing about smoking and worked my way up from there. Taught me how much I really enjoyed smoking and from there I was hooked. Love the MES still use them today but wasn’t enough I wanted to learn more and have added other smokers and cooking devices since then.

I would say to go with the MES or the WSM. If budget is tight buy a cheap offset from Walmart or hit up Craigslist. You can produce great smoked food off about anything if you put the time into it.

Good luck convincing the parents!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Russell Lawrence said:


> I agree. Starting with a stick burner will be better because you will be able to get more hands on experience. It’s a great way to learn and experiment what will fit your style of taste. You will learn a lot more working with a stick burner because you have to pay more attention to what is happening with the smoker. The set it and forgot it method would be better later after you learn how the whole process works. Good luck!!



Ok, sounds good. I think I'm leaning towards this option as well. Thanks!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I started on a cheap ass analog MES I bought from Aldi’s without knowing the first thing about smoking and worked my way up from there. Taught me how much I really enjoyed smoking and from there I was hooked. Love the MES still use them today but wasn’t enough I wanted to learn more and have added other smokers and cooking devices since then.
> 
> I would say to go with the MES or the WSM. If budget is tight buy a cheap offset from Walmart or hit up Craigslist. You can produce great smoked food off about anything if you put the time into it.
> 
> Good luck convincing the parents!



Thanks for the tips on where to buy the smokers. I hadn't considered that yet.
What's MES stand for? I've seen it around quite a bit.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 12, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Thanks so much for the tips, Scott! I'm looking forward to starting my Smokin' Career!
> 
> Oh. One more question . . . . . where's the best place to get meat? We consume a ton of it, so I don't want to blow up the family's budget. Where's been the best place for you? Amish (we visit there quite a bit)? Costco? Wal-mart? Raise your own?
> 
> We're hoping we can work out some plans to garden/raise some animals on a friend's 40-acre farm.



Not sure where you are located but look for manager clearance meat at the grocery store and freeze it. Or look for the sales. Bought several Boston butts a couple months back for $.99 a lb and froze them. Love Costco for briskets


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Not sure where you are located but look for manager clearance meat at the grocery store and freeze it. Or look for the sales. Bought several Boston butts a couple months back for $.99 a lb and froze them. Love Costco for briskets



WOW. $0.99/lb is _awesome_! Good to know about manager clearance. I'll let the fam know. 

Edit: We're located in upper Kentucky (about an hours drive from Cincinnati), and are about an hour out from some Amish farms and butchers.

We've also got an IGA, Wal-mart, and Kroger all really near. Not sure about Costco, but I don't think it's too far.


----------



## lovethemeats (Jan 12, 2019)

Stick burner all the way. I love using mine when I got time to sit by it and tend to the firebox when needed. Mine does some great tasty food. But I also love my Mes30 and 40 for their qualities that they offer. Sitting next to a stick burner smelling/drooling the fine smells coming from it. Never heard of trying to cold smoke in one. Mes30/40 does a great job of that. All the different type smokers you see have something special to offer. All have some flaws. And a  Electric MES has a few. Good luck in what you decide. Make it your choice and not someone else's for you.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 12, 2019)

Welcome to the fine forum.
Out of your three choices,WSM 14,WSM 18 and WSM 22,it all boils down to how big your family is.I'd say 22 from what you have said about LOTS of meat.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

lovethemeats said:


> Stick burner all the way. I love using mine when I got time to sit by it and tend to the firebox when needed. Mine does some great tasty food. But I also love my Mes30 and 40 for their qualities that they offer. Sitting next to a stick burner smelling/drooling the fine smells coming from it. Never heard of trying to cold smoke in one. Mes30/40 does a great job of that. All the different type smokers you see have something special to offer. All have some flaws. And a  Electric MES has a few. Good luck in what you decide. Make it your choice and not someone else's for you.



Thanks for the tips! I can totally relate to drooling over the delicious smells, Lol.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 12, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Thanks for the tips on where to buy the smokers. I hadn't considered that yet.
> What's MES stand for? I've seen it around quite a bit.



MES stands for masterbuilt electric smoker. Stick around long enough you will learn the lingo haha.

As far as the meat goes if you can get good Amish meat close and at a good price you can’t beat that. I get good deals at Kroger all the time. We got whole boneless ribeye roasts for $6.99 a lb this week.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Welcome to the fine forum.
> Out of your three choices,WSM 14,WSM 18 and WSM 22,it all boils down to how big your family is.I'd say 22 from what you have said about LOTS of meat.



Thanks for the welcome motocrash! From those three options, I think I agree with you on the 22inch. Or maybe the 18inch. If/when I start smoking a lot, I'd love to be able to just set aside a "Meat Day" and max out a large smoker and make extras for throughout the week.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> MES stands for masterbuilt electric smoker. Stick around long enough you will learn the lingo haha.
> 
> As far as the meat goes if you can get good Amish meat close and at a good price you can’t beat that. I get good deals at Kroger all the time. We got whole boneless ribeye roasts for $6.99 a lb this week.



Whew, thanks for clearing up MES! I'm going to look forward to this meat bargain hunting. Like modern-day hunting with A/C.


----------



## Uncle Bob’s BBQ (Jan 12, 2019)

Congrats on starting a great hobby that all your family and friends will enjoy with you. I started my bbq addiction two years ago when I bought an Oklahoma Joe Highland offset stick burner from Walmart. I think it was around $250.00. If you are truly looking to build skills in smoking bbq this is a great option. It definitely takes some practice and a few smoker modifications but if you dedicate the time you can make great bbq with it. I’ve since purchased a Horizon offset and Lang offset trailer smoker. Needless to say the more expensive cookers are easier to use so learning on a starter offset is extremely beneficial. As far as quality meat goes I would recommend speaking with your local butcher for any advice. They are a wealth of knowledge. In my opinion stick burners are the only way to go. Stoking the fire is half the fun of the experience. You can learn tons of tricks from reading different experiences on this forum from people who have been doing this all their life.  Feel free to ask any questions and I’d be happy to give whatever advice I can.  Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello Terry!
Welcome to







Love your enthusiasm!
Tough call, but I would encourage you toward a stick burner you could use charcoal in.
Charcoal can be a few brickettes, or lumps, and you add some chunks for your smoke. (You can get a bag of hardwood chunks for the purpose.) Or you could build a up a hot fire in it.
That way you will learn from the ground up, and have complete control of the smoke profile.
It's not the easiest way, but it's a great way. Later on, you can try electric, or add something like an AMNPS to do more smoke at lower temperatures, with cheap easy to buy pellets.

Tons of meat... well to me that means Costco or Sam's Club, here. But if I could, I'd likely choose the Amish, because I believe they would be selling the purest meat. (No hormones or such) Short of raising your own.

Since your Dad is getting a grill, and you want to smoke meat, there are many ways to begin. try and compliment what your Dad gets so you are a bit different. If he gets a Pellet grill, you do charcoal. If he gets a stick burner/charcoal, you get an AMNPS and a box or an old porcelain fridge (NOT plastic inside).

My first smoker cabinet was a big old electric motor controller cabinet stripped out to just the box, and an electric hot plate with a #10 can for wood chips. Wa-La! An electric smoker! That was over 50 years ago....
Nowdays, an AMNPS, and somewhere to hang meat where the smoke will linger.
I've even seem a guy using an old filing cabinet he made into a smoker.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Uncle Bob’s BBQ said:


> Congrats on starting a great hobby that all your family and friends will enjoy with you. I started my bbq addiction two years ago when I bought an Oklahoma Joe Highland offset stick burner from Walmart. I think it was around $250.00. If you are truly looking to build skills in smoking bbq this is a great option. It definitely takes some practice and a few smoker modifications but if you dedicate the time you can make great bbq with it. I’ve since purchased a Horizon offset and Lang offset trailer smoker. Needless to say the more expensive cookers are easier to use so learning on a starter offset is extremely beneficial. As far as quality meat goes I would recommend speaking with your local butcher for any advice. They are a wealth of knowledge. In my opinion stick burners are the only way to go. Stoking the fire is half the fun of the experience. You can learn tons of tricks from reading different experiences on this forum from people who have been doing this all their life.  Feel free to ask any questions and I’d be happy to give whatever advice I can.  Good luck and enjoy.



That's super helpful! Thank you very much! I've seen a video about an offset smoker and it looked really cool (and simple!). I'll see what my Dad is up for. 

I'll definitely have to call up some of my local butchers for advice. I think my plan-of-attack meat wise will be:
*1.* Calling my local butchers for info and advice
*2.* Reaching out to my local stores for manager clearances
*3.* Signing up for local grocery newsletters to keep an eye on the deals
*4.* Re-searching Costco's prices and see if the Amish have any meat available

_And the last step . . ._
*5.* Rinse, repeat, and buy meat!


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

If I had to do it over again, I would start out simple with an electric. This will give you a chance to learn to cook before you jump into the stick burners. Spend time learning the different methods (like 3,2,1 ribs etc.) and then get a stick burner. Everyone needs a stick burner at some time in their life.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> If I had to do it over again, I would start out simple with an electric. This will give you a chance to learn to cook before you jump into the stick burners. Spend time learning the different methods (like 3,2,1 ribs etc.) and then get a stick burner. Everyone needs a stick burner at some time in their life.



Agreed. No matter which smoker I start off with, I definitely want to eventually try both!


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 12, 2019)

I just started smoking about a month ago. I bought a cheap offset because I enjoy a good challenge and in the few cooks I've done I've had lots of fun building and maintaining the fire. There is a great deal of pride for me when I see that thin, blue smoke rolling knowing I did that. But that's just me.


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

The best thing is........................there's no wrong answer. Any one of them will have a learning curve but thats the fun of it.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 12, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> The best thing is........................there's no wrong answer. Any one of them will have a learning curve but thats the fun of it.



Well, there is _one_ wrong answer....
To not smoke.
Now that is just wrong!


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 12, 2019)

Blasphemy I tell ya, blasphemy. Not to smoke, not an option. LOL.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Hello Terry!
> Welcome to
> 
> 
> ...



Good idea on complementing my Dad's choice of grill! I also agree on the quality of Amish meat - it's awesome!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> Well, there is _one_ wrong answer....
> To not smoke.
> Now that is just wrong!



Absolutely! I'm thoroughly convinced there's no going back. I've just got to try smoking some meat.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

Just got off a 35-minute video chat with my Uncle. He's an 8-year meat smoker and has tried six different smokers throughout his "career." He had a TON of really awesome tips and has offered to walk me through it and keep me updated.

Oooh boy, I'm so excited.

Finally, a dream come true . . .

It's Christmas in January!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I started on a cheap ass analog MES I bought from Aldi’s without knowing the first thing about smoking and worked my way up from there. Taught me how much I really enjoyed smoking and from there I was hooked. Love the MES still use them today but wasn’t enough I wanted to learn more and have added other smokers and cooking devices since then.
> 
> I would say to go with the MES or the WSM. If budget is tight buy a cheap offset from Walmart or hit up Craigslist. You can produce great smoked food off about anything if you put the time into it.
> 
> Good luck convincing the parents!



There is your answer in blue. There are many different types and brands of smokers most have good points and bad points but you can produce good food with most of them. Buy what you can afford and don't be afraid to look in the paper or craigslist to find one


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 12, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> There is your answer in blue. There are many different types and brands of smokers most have good points and bad points but you can produce good food with most of them. Buy what you can afford and don't be afraid to look in the paper or craigslist to find one



Thanks, pineywoods! I appreciate the pointer. 
(And it's great advice too)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 13, 2019)

I would go with the WSM over the cheap stick burner. No sense in wasting good money. I started off with a cheapo side fire box unit and learned a whole lot from using it, but in the end I got tired of baby sitting it on long smokes. I like the flavor of the charcoal and wood mixed so I opted for the WSM. It's pretty much set-it-n-forget it once you have it dialed in, and it's still fairly inexpensive and will last a very long time.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
I would definitely go with the Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5.
It will last a lifetime & is very easy to learn to operate.
The best part is you get that charcoal/wood flavor that you won't get with a pellet grill.
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 13, 2019)

If I had to start over, I'd go with a WSM first out of the gate. They are outstanding cookers, excellent quality, and very versatile. Once you get past the learning curve, which is relatively short, you can turn out amazing food consistently. If I didn't already have 8 cookers, one of them being an XL BGE, I'd get a WSM in a second!! 

Adding to the confusion,
Robert


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for the tips and pointers gmc2003, SmokinAl, and tx smoker!

Also, Lol to motocrash.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 13, 2019)

SmokinAl

I've been checking out some of the links in your footer, and oh my goodness, they look sooooo good. So far I've seen your Hot Sauce Ribs and Smoked Beans and I'm going to bookmark 'em in my Smoking Spreadsheet, Lol.

Thanks for providing those!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 13, 2019)

There are a number of people here, as you'll soon learn, that if info comes from them you can take it to the bank. Al is one of those great people that make this forum such a fantastic place to hang out and learn pretty much anything you want to learn about. There is a wealth of information here beyond anything you'll find anywhere else on the 'Net and the friendliest people who will share their knowledge. Welcome home :-)

Robert


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 13, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> There are a number of people here, as you'll soon learn, that if info comes from them you can take it to the bank. Al is one of those great people that make this forum such a fantastic place to hang out and learn pretty much anything you want to learn about. There is a wealth of information here beyond anything you'll find anywhere else on the 'Net and the friendliest people who will share their knowledge. Welcome home :-)
> 
> Robert



Thanks so much, 

 tx smoker
! I wholeheartedly agree, and can't wait to get smokin' and learning from the best.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Also, Lol to motocrash.


Hey,it jump started the votes...


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 13, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Hey,it jump started the votes...



Thanks for helping out!


----------



## snead13 (Jan 13, 2019)

I started with a small propane gas smoker and quickly learned some things (in no particular order):

1.  Don't start with a gasser.  If you want an entry-level cabinet smoker, go with an electric unit (see #4 below).
2.  Regardless of what you buy, don't trust the built-in thermometer (or test it to ensure it is accurate).  I have 2 WSMs and one of the thermometers is off by a lot (as in broken) and the other varies considerably from grate level where the meat is actually cooking to the mounting point on the lid.
3.  Get a good instant-read thermometer.  People have their own opinions... I like the ThermaPen from ThermoWorks.
4.  Learning fire management is important in smoking so a wood or charcoal smoker is my recommendation.  I am biased, but I'd go with a WSM first.  The 18.5" unit, to me, is a lot more forgiving than the 22" WSM because it seals up so much better without having to buy aftermarket products like a door or gaskets.  Also, if you watch any of the BBQ competition shows that are now showing as reruns, you'll still see WSMs as a secondary cooker for competition teams.  I have yet to see anyone with a consumer-grade (within $200-400) stick burner, though.  Even after you "outgrow" a WSM when you eventually upgrade to a nicer stick burner, you'll still find use for the WSM.
5.  Cook what tastes good to you and your family.  A lot of people seem to worry about cooking competition-quality food...for instance, most people like "fall off the bone ribs" that would not score well in a competition.  Do your thing.
6.  Attention to detail is important.  If you don't have the attention span to pay attention to the smoker (at least in the beginning), then you will end up frustrated.  There are also a lot of factors that can impact a smoke.  Wind, ambient temperature, moisture, differences in meat, etc.  I, personally, LOVE this part of smoking...
7.  A few degrees (225 - 275) will not change the end product much so don't chase the temperature on your smoker.  You're looking more for consistency so if it's running a little hotter than the recipe calls for, don't sweat it.
8.  There are 100 different ways to do most things--this applies to smoking, too.  You'll see conflicting advice a lot on the forums.  My suggestion is to pick an opinion you like (or one that most agree with) and then try that.  Then, learn from the experience and adjust as needed.  If you ask every time, you'll get a bunch of opinions...and you'll have people tell you that "you're doing it wrong" a lot.  :)

Good luck and I look forward to seeing some pics of your cooks on this forum!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 13, 2019)

snead13 said:


> I started with a small propane gas smoker and quickly learned some things (in no particular order):
> 
> 1.  Don't start with a gasser.  If you want an entry-level cabinet smoker, go with an electric unit (see #4 below).
> 2.  Regardless of what you buy, don't trust the built-in thermometer (or test it to ensure it is accurate).  I have 2 WSMs and one of the thermometers is off by a lot (as in broken) and the other varies considerably from grate level where the meat is actually cooking to the mounting point on the lid.
> ...



Those are some awesome pointers. Thank you! Points number seven and eight are great ones.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> SmokinAl
> 
> I've been checking out some of the links in your footer, and oh my goodness, they look sooooo good. So far I've seen your Hot Sauce Ribs and Smoked Beans and I'm going to bookmark 'em in my Smoking Spreadsheet, Lol.
> 
> Thanks for providing those!



Your very welcome!!
Al


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 14, 2019)

I just saw something interesting I'm sure quality isn't great but price is right.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/outdoor-gourmet-alamo-offset-smoker#repChildCatid=5145493


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 14, 2019)

YOUTUBE has hundreds of videos about smoking the HAWG. Bet you find it helpful. Smoking meat is an art form and us old farts take it serious. It's fun, relaxing and you can enjoy the smiling faces of family and friends after they taste your art!! Hang in there!


----------



## LanceR (Jan 14, 2019)

Welcome from Stokes County, North Carolina.

Are you more interested in the result or the experience?  By that I mean if the goal is to produce great BBQ with a minimum of fuss it's impossible to beat an electric such as the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker (MES).  They are likely the best selling smoker on the market for a reason.

If your more in an immersive experience then a stick burner might be best as it need more attention during the cook.  But that's sometimes a drawback.  If you have chores, errands and other things going on you are somewhat tied to the smoker.

Don't stress too much over which smoker to buy when you start out, though.  I suspect that the significant majority of us either left or wanted to leave our first smoker behind in short order.  Or, like me and many others, wound up with a small herd of them along the way.  We sold our farm a while back and retired to a place with a house half the size and I no longer have the 5,800 square foot shop I once had a corner of littered with smokers.  Even after thinning the herd we have four smokers of three different styles....and some propane tanks sitting in the edge of the woods to make a few wood burning patio and trailer mounted smokers.

And I don't believe for a second that using a propane or electric smoker makes you any less of a pitmaster than burning wood.  It's the end result and how happy you are with it that matters.  After all, meat+spice+smoke+time=BBQ no matter how you get there.

I will say this though.  If you do any camping or similar stuff away from home it's hard to beat the versatility of the Weber Smokey Mountain "WSM).  It doesn't need electricity or propane, has a small footprint and can be used for a smoker or grill.  That's a tough combination to beat, especially as they can produce world class BBQ.  Just be sure that if you plan to use it as a grill that you get one big enough to grill for the whole family.

Truth be told, as for me, I'm more interested in the end result than the fussing and hovering that some folks really value so I use and MES 40 (an MES that's 40" tall) most of the time, sometimes combined with an oven or grill.  

One last thing: get a notebook and make notes.  Having notes to refer back to will save you from every cook being started from scratch or trying to remember what you did three months ago, especially with spices and such.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

LanceR said:


> One last thing: get a notebook and make notes. Having notes to refer back to will save you from every cook being started from scratch or trying to remember what you did three months ago, especially with spices and such.



Excellent idea. I'll definitely have to implement that!
By the way, is this the smoker you have? Or is it similar?

That one is the Masterbuilt XL 40".


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> I just saw something interesting I'm sure quality isn't great but price is right.
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/outdoor-gourmet-alamo-offset-smoker#repChildCatid=5145493



Wow! That's a price that's real hard to beat. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

I can see where this is going, Uncle is going to set you up young man.
He is bound to have a smoker he doesn't use that he'll hand down to you to get you going.
You better snuggle up to him and butter him up with interest.

This is like watching a Rose Bloom...


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 14, 2019)

I think I'm going to disagree with most. For starting out I would go electric or pellet. Since they are easier to use, you can focus your attention on preparation and cooking without having to worry about keeping a fire going. I've always contended that low budget offset smokers are the leading cause of newbies trying and abandoning smoking meats as a hobby.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I can see where this is going, Uncle is going to set you up young man.
> He is bound to have a smoker he doesn't use that he'll hand down to you to get you going.
> You better snuggle up to him and butter him up with interest.
> 
> This is like watching a Rose Bloom...



Lol . . . wink, wink.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I think I'm going to disagree with most. For starting out I would go electric or pellet. Since they are easier to use, you can focus your attention on preparation and cooking without having to worry about keeping a fire going. I've always contended that low budget offset smokers are the leading cause of newbies trying and abandoning smoking meats as a hobby.



Yep, reminds me of a book I read! When starting a new hobby or interest, you've got to make sure you enjoy it and it provides value to you, and if it does you've just got to stick with it even if the going gets tough/frustrating.

In the end, you'll be glad you did! I definitely see how an electric/pellet smoker would lower that initial frustration.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

Woo-hoo! I've started my smoking career! Sort of . . .

Mom let me start school an hour late today and craft up a DELICIOUS BBQ Sauce. Used it on my breakfast and it was _*awesome*_ (steak and two eggs). Dad used it on his steak as well, and my brother (and fellow meat enthusiast) said he was tempted to just eat it right out of the jar. That's both weird and awesome.

Lol, anyways. As for when I'll start my _*real*_ smokin' career . . . not 100% sure but hopefully soon. I've just got to pin Dad down so he can drive me around to visit some butchers and pick out a smoker. This past weekend he's been running around like a chicken-with-his-head-cut-off.

I'll update Y'all when I do, and which smoker I pick out!

Thanks so much to everyone who's posted their pointers and tips! It's a gold mine.

P.S. I think I'm going to use the leftover BBQ sauce, marinate a steak, and then check the difference compared to a regular non-marinated steak. I bet it'll taste great, and serve as practice for when I start smoking meat.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2019)

Well I'm real late on this but WELCOME to you 2 young gentlemen . Never to early to learn to cook as in smoking meat or just plain kitchen cooking. There have been so many ideas thrown at you that I hope you don't get confused. If you can find someone such as your uncle or neighbor to show some things it may help in making your decisions. You will find that a lot of suggestions are ones that are personal preference and not one that will work for you. Many have the WSM and others the off set and I as many have a Propane 40" as well as those with the MES. There are many listings of the different smokers on this forum so read and search. If you want to try something adventured build yourselves a UDS can be used with wood or charcoal.

Here's too your many year's of your wonderful new hobby. Good Luck.

Warren


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Well I'm real late on this but WELCOME to you 2 young gentlemen . Never to early to learn to cook as in smoking meat or just plain kitchen cooking. There have been so many ideas thrown at you that I hope you don't get confused. If you can find someone such as your uncle or neighbor to show some things it may help in making your decisions. You will find that a lot of suggestions are ones that are personal preference and not one that will work for you. Many have the WSM and others the off set and I as many have a Propane 40" as well as those with the MES. There are many listings of the different smokers on this forum so read and search. If you want to try something adventured build yourselves a UDS can be used with wood or charcoal.
> 
> Here's too your many year's of your wonderful new hobby. Good Luck.
> 
> Warren



Thank you for the welcome Warren! I'm amazed by how amazing everyone's been - this is the 55th message in this thread. I'm excited to be able to join you all!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 14, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> That's super helpful! Thank you very much! I've seen a video about an offset smoker and it looked really cool (and simple!). I'll see what my Dad is up for.
> 
> I'll definitely have to call up some of my local butchers for advice. I think my plan-of-attack meat wise will be:
> *1.* Calling my local butchers for info and advice
> ...



I use a dyna-glo vertical offset charcoal smoker.  It is not the best in the world and needs some modifications to work well.  Despite it's limitations, it is a great bang for the buck unit to get started if you feel that the WSM won't have enough capacity.  I have turned out some fantastic Q out of my smoker.  What makes it most attractive to me is that because it is a value priced, entry level smoker, I can drill cut and experiment all I wish and not worry that I may be destroying a $3000 unit.  I insulated the fire and smoke box, installed heat baffle, and am currently engineering my own BBQ temperature controller.  I am a real technician when to comes to cooking so I need a fixer-upper kind of set-up so I can learn as much as possible before I go drop $3000 on that perfect unit.  Happy smoking, hope to see some of the food you cook in the near future!


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Jan 14, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> I've always contended that low budget offset smokers are the leading cause of newbies trying and abandoning smoking meats as a hobby.



That's probably true if that newbie goes into it without much research. I'm using a Chargriller and I knew going into it that I was going to have to babysit the thing so it was no surprise for me. But I can see how someone could get easily frustrated if they didn't do their homework.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I use a dyna-glo vertical offset charcoal smoker.  It is not the best in the world and needs some modifications to work well.  Despite it's limitations, it is a great bang for the buck unit to get started if you feel that the WSM won't have enough capacity.  I have turned out some fantastic Q out of my smoker.  What makes it most attractive to me is that because it is a value priced, entry level smoker, I can drill cut and experiment all I wish and not worry that I may be destroying a $3000 unit.  I insulated the fire and smoke box, installed heat baffle, and am currently engineering my own BBQ temperature controller.  I am a real technician when to comes to cooking so I need a fixer-upper kind of set-up so I can learn as much as possible before I go drop $3000 on that perfect unit.  Happy smoking, hope to see some of the food you cook in the near future!



Wowzers, talk about mods! That's great. I wish I was technical enough to get a cheap fixer-upper, but alas, I'm lacking in that area. Nice strategy though!


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 14, 2019)

DustyJoe84 said:


> That's probably true if that newbie goes into it without much research. I'm using a Chargriller and I knew going into it that I was going to have to babysit the thing so it was no surprise for me. But I can see how someone could get easily frustrated if they didn't do their homework.



I can agree with that.  I bet I would have had much better initial results had I used a temp controlled electric unit.  I don't think it would have lit the passion for good BBQ like coming up in a more modest fashion.   My very first smoker was a puny and underpowered Luher Jensen Big Chief.  I started out making beef jerky and worked my way up to brisket.  I actually won a BBQ brisket competition using my Big Chief.  Once I realized that I liked smoking meats and sitting and tending the fire, I was ready for a more serious unit.  I was interested in a lot of bang for the buck and wanted a unit I wouldn't feel bad destroying if one of my modifications were to go awry.  Once I have learned all I can on this unit, I will likely have enough $ saved up for the Pitmaker Vault I have my eye on......


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 14, 2019)

Tough choice for a new person.  I like to fiddle with things so I would go for a stick burner or the WSM.  Really though think about what you might enjoy or are comfortable with.  With some practice you can learn to smoke on anything.

In the mean time while you are deciding you can even smoke on the grill.   Get some wood chips and a smoker box or use foil to make some smoke packets with the chips to experiment a little bit.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 14, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Mom let me start school an hour late today and craft up a DELICIOUS BBQ Sauce. Used it on my breakfast and it was _*awesome*_ (steak and two eggs). Dad used it on his steak as well, and my brother (and fellow meat enthusiast) said he was tempted to just eat it right out of the jar. That's both weird and awesome.



And so begins the bloom of the Rose....

When I was your age, I never went for any school sports. I spent my free time going into the local Santa Monica Mountains and hunted for Quail and Mourning Doves. When I'd get one or two, or a rabbit, I'd bring them home, clean'em, and cook them and eat em.
Yeah, I was _*that*_ kid. The wild boy who'd rather be in the hills, than the football field. My Sisters were all afraid I was going to become a hermit. Pellet rifle and Bow & Arrows, running away from my city childhood into the hills.
I spent 3/4 of my life moving away from the city, and living off my hunting and fishing skills.
Now I'm just an old Grandpa who is well loved and happy. Gimme Sam's Club abd the meat counter to browse

When I was pushed into really bar-b-queing, I began to take an interest. Along the way, like you, I began compounding things that tasted good. I decided one day with a side table of seasonings I was putting on meat, "Why not just combine these?" And I started making my own version of rub. But I didn't know it was called a Rub. I just called it "Sonny's Secret Seasoning's".
Now I take that "Rub", and I mix it with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce, and a big ol glob of Sage Honey (Thanks Dad), and I paint that on Baby Back Ribs I grill.
Must be good, because I got told in no uncertain terms, "DO NOT mess with the Rib recipe!" So I feel handcuffed to the grill with my Baby Back Ribs.
Could be worse I guess.

Point being Terry, you are starting to bloom. And you are making your own sauce already. And you are getting your foot in the door with smoking.
Pursue it, in as much as money will allow. *You don't need to run out and buy stuff.* Just work your way along, doin what you are doin now. Be a Harry Potter of the Spice Rack, and a Sorcerer of the Smoke.
In 3 to 5 years you might have your own Bar-B-Que joint, or mobile business! Serious.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2019)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> A pellet smoker or an electric smoker will be the easiest. But buying a stick burner or Smokey mountain will actually teach you something. I don’t know how old you are but learning the art or smoking when your young is something you can use the rest of your life. And you can teach people down the road as well.
> 
> With NO intentions of starting a war on this thread I can hosestly say I learned on a stick burner and did that for years before I ever bought an mes. And imho throwing something in a pellet smoker or mes doesn’t make you a pit master or anything near it. Again I’m not trying to rock the boat here but anyone can throw a slab of ribs on a traeger. It’s much different on a stick burner.
> 
> ...




Hi Terry,
I can tell you that all I ever Smoked with was Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokers, and I love them!
However I'm 70 years old, and not in Great Shape.
If I was 15 like you or 13 like your Brother, I would want to start out with a Stick Burner, like Scott said (above).
Once you master that, you can do it all.

If you need any tips or ideas of what to do, just click on my Link at the bottom of ALL of my Posts.----->>Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.


Bear


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

Firstly, you had such a cool childhood!! I've only dreamed about hunting, and my parents have tried their best to get me to some fields, but I haven't shot anything yet. Someday though.

Imagine going hunting and shooting a deer, elk, or moose, tanning the hide, butchering the carcass (getting those select pieces of meat for special steaks), and then smoking the meat. Brine/marinate it, throw on some seasoning, grill/smoke it, and that's about the best living there is on planet earth.



SonnyE said:


> In 3 to 5 years you might have your own Bar-B-Que joint, or mobile business! Serious.


Second, I'm totally taking you seriously on the possibility of monetizing this delectable craft . . . 
I'm going to be tracking everything I spend for both budgeting reasons, but also the valuable insight it would provide if I decided to launch a business of some sort.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 14, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Terry,
> I can tell you that all I ever Smoked with was Masterbuilt Digital Electric Smokers, and I love them!
> However I'm 70 years old, and not in Great Shape.
> If I was 15 like you or 13 like your Brother, I would want to start out with a Stick Burner, like Scott said (above).
> ...



Great, thanks Bear! I appreciate your advice! I'm checking out the link now.

EDIT: Wow. My jaw dropped when I saw all those links. I'm pretty sure I had the same expression on my face when someone sees a pile of cash sitting in a vault, Lol. Thank you!


----------



## LanceR (Jan 14, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Excellent idea. I'll definitely have to implement that!
> By the way, is this the smoker you have? Or is it similar?
> 
> That one is the Masterbuilt XL 40".






Hello Terry

I have a previous generation of this one.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Masterb...jSTHD0o89qwsuEfXtL0aAjTtEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Sorry for the delay in answering but my youngest son is visiting from Buffalo, NY with his wife and infant daughter and we made 75 pound of sausage today....








20+ pounds of cheddar brats







Some linked Italian, there's more bulk packed Italian in the near right corner of the first picture....








Jalapeno Cheddar Kielbasa ready for the smoker.  (thanks boyjko!)









And some regular Kielbasa ready for the smoker...








There's more to life than BBQ!


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Well Young Terry, are we to assume money is no object? As mentioned already, cheap offset smokers are a bad waste of money. Stick burners need to be thick walled and well built (for heat retention and temp consistency). That means they cost a good penny for a real one. 

I also think there is more to smoking than just putting meat on a smoker like an electric or pellet popper and calling it a day. Using these still requires learning about meat choices, learning about rubs and prep and most of all, when the meat is done (the most overlooked and under appreciation aspect of great Q). 

My point is, getting an electric or pellet won’t make you automatically produce great Q. You will still learn a lot. 

Having said all of that, as an owner of 5 smokers, I’d go with the WSM hands down. You will learn temp control, won’t break the bank (to buy and to operate), can use it forever and make killer BBQ. My humble opinion but it’s a no brainer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

One last option, since your father is buying a grill anyway. Why not talk him into a Weber kettle. You get the best of both worlds that way. The kettle is a great grill that can easily be used as a smoker. I use mine all the time for ribs, fish, chuckies, fatties, pork shots and anything else that doesn't require 12+ hrs on the smoker. The 22" can be had fairly cheap around 99.00 and the 26 costs about 299.00. Also if you check craigslist they can usually be had for allot cheaper. This will let you see if your really interested in smoking/grilling with charcoal and wood before spending good money on something that may be a passing fad. 


Here's a link showing the size difference:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/it-finally-came-my-roided-kettle.279896/#post-1878513

Chris


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 15, 2019)

LanceR said:


> Hello Terry
> 
> I have a previous generation of this one.
> 
> ...



That's a ton of sausage! Amazing! I'm glad you had a good time with your family.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 15, 2019)

tbrtt1 said:


> Well Young Terry, are we to assume money is no object? As mentioned already, cheap offset smokers are a bad waste of money. Stick burners need to be thick walled and well built (for heat retention and temp consistency). That means they cost a good penny for a real one.
> 
> I also think there is more to smoking than just putting meat on a smoker like an electric or pellet popper and calling it a day. Using these still requires learning about meat choices, learning about rubs and prep and most of all, when the meat is done (the most overlooked and under appreciation aspect of great Q).
> 
> ...



I must agree with most of what you posted here.  The one item I am in a bit of disagreement over is your opinion of cheap offset smokers.  I use one of those cheap offsets and have gotten great results.  I had to do a significant amount of modifications to get it to this point but I am okay with that as I like to tinker and tweak things to my liking.  The reason that I am using the cheap model is it works as a great training smoker.  I am still a newb for sure but with what I have learned on these forums and by experience will have me well prepared when I am ready to lay out $3000+ for an upgrade.  I completely agree that the WSM is a great choice for a beginner and if you are only interested in adding fuel and meat then one of the cheap offsets may not be a good choice as a cheap offset will require modifications to get the quality of more expensive smokers.  Thanks for listening and happy cooking!


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 15, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I must agree with most of what you posted here.  The one item I am in a bit of disagreement over is your opinion of cheap offset smokers.  I use one of those cheap offsets and have gotten great results.  I had to do a significant amount of modifications to get it to this point but I am okay with that as I like to tinker and tweak things to my liking.  The reason that I am using the cheap model is it works as a great training smoker.  I am still a newb for sure but with what I have learned on these forums and by experience will have me well prepared when I am ready to lay out $3000+ for an upgrade.  I completely agree that the WSM is a great choice for a beginner and if you are only interested in adding fuel and meat then one of the cheap offsets may not be a good choice as a cheap offset will require modifications to get the quality of more expensive smokers.  Thanks for listening and happy cooking!



Yeah, cheap offsets are not bad.  They can be tough at times but you can learn to cook on anything.  My friend and I from work got a couple of calls in a KCBS contest on a cheap Brinkmann offset that did not have any mods.  Have to agree with you on this.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 15, 2019)

Funny Random Thought:

It's gonna be fun telling people "I've been a smoker since I was 15" . . . wink, wink


----------



## tbrtt1 (Jan 15, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I must agree with most of what you posted here.  The one item I am in a bit of disagreement over is your opinion of cheap offset smokers.  I use one of those cheap offsets and have gotten great results.  I had to do a significant amount of modifications to get it to this point but I am okay with that as I like to tinker and tweak things to my liking.  The reason that I am using the cheap model is it works as a great training smoker.  I am still a newb for sure but with what I have learned on these forums and by experience will have me well prepared when I am ready to lay out $3000+ for an upgrade.  I completely agree that the WSM is a great choice for a beginner and if you are only interested in adding fuel and meat then one of the cheap offsets may not be a good choice as a cheap offset will require modifications to get the quality of more expensive smokers.  Thanks for listening and happy cooking!



JC I hear ya. I haver a rather cheap offset too. Makes great Q. I was just thinking as a first smoker a cheap offset could cause some frustration, require some modification and perhaps even cost a tad bit to operate, depending on wood source. If Terry is OK with tinkering and has patience, then by all means pursue the cheap offset.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 16, 2019)

tbrtt1 said:


> JC I hear ya. I haver a rather cheap offset too. Makes great Q. I was just thinking as a first smoker a cheap offset could cause some frustration, require some modification and perhaps even cost a tad bit to operate, depending on wood source. If Terry is OK with tinkering and has patience, then by all means pursue the cheap offset.


Yes you are right on that.  Very good advice.  I hope we have been of some help in deciding what your first rig should be.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 22, 2019)

Drum roll . . . the Smoker has been bought! Thank you so much to everyone who's provided such helpful advice! I really appreciate it.

I had been seriously considering the WSM. I still think it's a great smoker, and probably would enjoy having one sometime. After quite a bit of thinking, a couple chats with my Uncle, and a look around Lowes, I've settled on the Masterbuilt MPS 140b.

It may seem like a weird pick considering how popular the WSM was here, but I chose because:

1. A TON OF SPACE. It's huge. I love it.
2. Not too bad of a price.
3. A couple of different fuel options.
4. After eight years of smoking meat, and six different smokers, Uncle said it was his favorite (admittedly, there's probably a little bias for relatives). 
5. It can be as hands on or hands off as I'd like. When I'm busy, or can't pay a lot of attention to it, I can just turn on the propane and let it smoke relatively on auto-pilot . . . BUT when I'm looking to enjoy myself, I can (and will be) using charcoal.

When I buy a cheap cast iron pan, I can just throw some charcoal on there in place of the propane burner and smoke meat similar to a WSM.

Also, one thing I just figured out about it, is that it can get super hot really quickly, which I love. That would open up the option of maybe just "grilling" meat at higher temps (300-400).

So, I hope I'm not disappointing any of you, and I highly respect all your comments and opinions. You guys are awesome! 

In fact, it's just about time for me to go check on my first smoke. I CAN'T WAIT.

Before I go, here are some pictures:

(Sorry, bad quality) It's built and ready.






A selfie with the Masterbuilt when it came!






My first recipe half-way ready. Forgot to take pictures of it when I was done prepping it, but at least I'll get some when it's out of the smoker!






Frying up the leftovers from the recipe.






Delicious caramelized onions. Great breakfast.






They look like mini sloppy joes, Lol. Not that pretty, but they were pretty good.






Smoked some chicken legs along with the Bacon bite-things. Loved the smoke flavor.






Alrighty! First smoke down! I loved it. Can't wait to do this more often.

The chicken legs were amazing. Had a lot of juice (wasn't dried out at all), and a nice amount of smoke.

The bacon things a couple flaws . . . first, the strips were a little too thick and so they didn't crisp that well (I also wasn't paying attention and hadn't raised them off the pan).

Secondly, when I followed the recipe, I used 3 tablespoons of rub for 8oz of cream cheese, which probably would have been fine _*but*_ I had a different rub on hand, and it contained a little too much salt and cumin in my opinion. So, unfortunately, it was a little too overpowering. The good thing is that it's a super easy fix.


----------



## Braz (Jan 22, 2019)

Way to go! That box will serve you well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 23, 2019)

Everything looks Great, Terry!!
And Nice Pics too!
Good Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 23, 2019)

Congrats and enjoy!  You are on your way to a lot of fun and good eating.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2019)

Great for a start just wait now that the bug has bitten you won't stop.
By the way I have a 40" Master Built about 7 yrs old now and still going strong.

Warren


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 23, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great for a start just wait now that the bug has bitten you won't stop.
> By the way I have a 40" Master Built about 7 yrs old now and still going strong.
> 
> Warren



That's awesome! Hopefully I'll be able to get a long time out mine too.


----------



## berrya (Jan 23, 2019)

Terry Turner said:


> Hey, Y'all! My brother and I are meat fanatics. I'm 15 (coming up on 16) and he's 13. I've got a couple of questions and I was wondering if someone would have any advice.
> 
> Our family loves quality food, especially meat. My brother and I have approached my Mom about buying a smoker (my Dad already has plans to purchase a grill), and she whole-heartedly agrees. She's even agreed to pay us chore money to supply the family!
> 
> ...




This can be an exciting time for you and your brother. I might suggest building your own UDS (Ugly Drum Smoker) (https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/uds-builds.199/)  There are plenty of resources on how to build, materials, etc. on this site. You can also follow step by step instructions on YouTube.  I built my own a couple of summers ago and have been very pleased with it. It cost just over $100. My sons helped me build it and now help me smoke on it. 
Doing this can add to the family experience for you.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 24, 2019)

Awesome! Looks so tasty. Enjoy your new MES Terry. We look forward to your future cooks.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 24, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Awesome! Looks so tasty. Enjoy your new MES Terry. We look forward to your future cooks.



Thanks so much!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 25, 2019)

Terry Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## noble captain (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome, and awesome to see young people interested in something other than a phone, I started with an off set smoker , I learned a ton and enjoyed many  amazing meals and a few failure s lol. We ( husband and I ) have a cement block smoker we built, and just recently got a pellet copperhead #5 (it was more than 1/2 off and valentine's day is coming up ). I love the stick smokers, I know the convenience is great on the pellet, we have a brisket in sense 7 pm last night and it's 42° out so I see the convenience. But. I love feeding the fire, and the hand's on cooking, we have learned so much over the years. 
So on that note,
 All so consider a decent meat thermometer.
Try to document what you are doing ( like a food journal ) of what works for you and whatever smoker you decide on. (Marinade's , meat's , time in at what temp, and what you would change if anything). Looking forward to your future post's.


----------



## noble captain (Jan 26, 2019)

noble captain said:


> Welcome, and awesome to see young people interested in something other than a phone, I started with an off set smoker , I learned a ton and enjoyed many  amazing meals and a few failure s lol. We ( husband and I ) have a cement block smoker we built, and just recently got a pellet copperhead #5 (it was more than 1/2 off and valentine's day is coming up ). I love the stick smokers, I know the convenience is great on the pellet, we have a brisket in sense 7 pm last night and it's 42° out so I see the convenience. But. I love feeding the fire, and the hand's on cooking, we have learned so much over the years.
> So on that note,
> All so consider a decent meat thermometer.
> Try to document what you are doing ( like a food journal ) of what works for you and whatever smoker you decide on. (Marinade's , meat's , time in at what temp, and what you would change if anything). Looking forward to your future post's.


Sorry I was late on this , congratulations looks like you are of to a great start


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 26, 2019)

First thing I thought when I saw the bacon.............. Wow, thats some THICK bacon! Yep, you will do just fine with that smoker. With you being so young, I'm sure its the 1st of many to come. Congrats on your first cook on it, looks great.


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 26, 2019)

Tex1911 said:


> First thing I thought when I saw the bacon.............. Wow, thats some THICK bacon! Yep, you will do just fine with that smoker. With you being so young, I'm sure its the 1st of many to come. Congrats on your first cook on it, looks great.



Thanks, Tex! I agree it was really thick bacon, Lol. Definitely getting thinner stuff next time!


----------



## Terry Turner (Jan 26, 2019)

noble captain said:


> Welcome, and awesome to see young people interested in something other than a phone, I started with an off set smoker , I learned a ton and enjoyed many  amazing meals and a few failure s lol. We ( husband and I ) have a cement block smoker we built, and just recently got a pellet copperhead #5 (it was more than 1/2 off and valentine's day is coming up ). I love the stick smokers, I know the convenience is great on the pellet, we have a brisket in sense 7 pm last night and it's 42° out so I see the convenience. But. I love feeding the fire, and the hand's on cooking, we have learned so much over the years.
> So on that note,
> All so consider a decent meat thermometer.
> Try to document what you are doing ( like a food journal ) of what works for you and whatever smoker you decide on. (Marinade's , meat's , time in at what temp, and what you would change if anything). Looking forward to your future post's.



I've found myself enjoying a more hands-on approach as well! My Uncle said I can get a cast iron pan and use coal as the main fuel source if I wanted too. I think I'll definitely have to try that, or maybe buy another coal smoker.


----------

